# MycPadmin - cPanel Server Administration - Low Monthly Fee - Free Server Monitoring



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Oct 5, 2016)

*SPECIAL OFFER*

cPanel Server Management for only $25 for the first month!

Use Coupon Code: *MCPSpecial25*
to receive your Server Administration License for $25 for the first month
Visit https://www.mycpadmin.com/special to order!

As the exclusive server management partner for BuycPanel.com, the largest external cPanel license provider, MycPAdmin.com - cPanel Server Management, offers server-administration and management for ANY cPanel server for one low price. Need to secure your cPanel server with a firewall? Install a new module in Apache? We offer reliable UNLIMITED use server-admin services. We operate 24/7/365 and are always ready to assist you. Our order process is extremely quick and automated, have us working on your server in just 5 minutes!

EXAMPLE OF SERVICES PROVIDED
Securing and Upgrading of Your Server
New Server Setup
Secure and Optimize Apache (HTTP)
Install Mod_Security
PHP Tightening
Rootkit/Virus Checking
Log Analysis
Software Installation
Removal of Unused Software or Services
Removal of Old Logfiles
Clear Disk Space Usage
APF or CSF Firewall Installation
Brute Force Detection Installation
Shell Fork Bomb/Memory Hog Protection
MySQL optimization
/TMP Directory Issues
Kernel Patching
Malware Scanning
Virus Scanning
Hard Disk Performance Tweaking
Increase RAM Memory Efficiency
Backup Audit


----------

